# House of Pain Ride "Lite"



## w-g

What's the scoop? Do they allow newer road riders to join? I'd like to try more group rides and this one came up in some searches.


----------



## EBrider

I think anyone can join in. It was even posted in Bicycling magazine as a good place for riders new to learn group riding. That kind of scared me away.


----------



## w-g

If I can get a Sat AM free, I'll give 'em a try. (doubtful w. recent kids sport chaos)


----------



## cyclingthroughlife

Anyone can join the ride - I see a lot of non-racers and it seems everytime I do that ride, I meet someone who is riding it for the first time. The lite version of the HOP ride has regroups and is a bit slower than the HOP medium and the HOP regular. 

Now is a good time to ride it - the pace is more mellow and it's a good way to learn the course. I do find that if you haven't ridden in a large group before, it can be a little intimidating - especially if you riding out Camino Tassajara towards Highland with the stop and go at the lights. I would recommend asking a few people for advice.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*HOP Lite*

Didn't know there was a HOP medium 

I have ridden the HOP lite a few times. It has a nice brisk pace and it is good to ride if you are starting out new or havent ridden in awhile, if you are not looking for a hammer session, or if you have a big event the next day and want to save your legs. 

Since there are new people in the group and you dont know how they ride just watch out for those that suddenly brake and stay alert. If you're experienced in group riding by all means jump to the front or mid pack of the group. The pace tends to pick up around Highland but there are a few regroups; one by a barn, maybe some in Livermore and finally at a Shell gas station before Collier Canyon. 

If none of my ride buddies are available to ride, I join hop lite and meet new people. *note Sometimes you'll see regular HOP (fast) guys on HOP lite; the pace tends to be faster when theyre in there. Sometimes if regular HOP is short on riders they join HOP lite. 

Expect about 40+ riders on HOP lite. Meet Saturdays at Peet's in Danville CA @ 8:30am

Another nice group ride with an A, B and C group is with CyclePros (formerly CyclePath) in Pleasanton CA. They ride every weekend Sat and Sun. They mix up their rides so its not always the same route. Last week was Mines Rd. and was fun but painful ... was with A group :cryin:

Check out TheCycle Pros | TheCyclePros – Premium Bicycles in Pleasanton. Join the email list and you'll get weekend ride updates weekly. 

Also there are fast rides or noon rides. Employees at the Lawrence Livermore Lab have a noon ride. They meet @ 11:30am everyday and each day is a different route. Its called the Lab Ride. There is an A and a B group.

On Wednesday mornings there is the Bakery Ride. I havent ridden it yet so dont know much details. Maybe someone can chime in on the Bakery Ride.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Whats the pace on these rides and would they give me crap for Aerobars? (I have riding skills and I happen to enjoy triathlon, I know a strange combo)


----------



## enr1co

Rhymenocerus said:


> Whats the pace on these rides and would they give me crap for Aerobars? (I have riding skills and I happen to enjoy triathlon, I know a strange combo)


It varies from mellow to frisky. Aerobars are OK as long as you dont use them while in the group.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

enr1co said:


> It varies from mellow to frisky. Aerobars are OK as long as you dont use them while in the group.


What would the cruising pace be for the faster groups? 20mph, 25?


----------



## suasponte2/75

HOP lite usually varies from 18-20 for cruising and can hammer up to 25+ during the hotspots but do have a few regroups which help if you're giving it everything. 

HOP is the same route but definitely race pace! I'm barely hanging on and they do not regroup except for the Shell gas station before the Collier Canyon hot spot/sprint finish (they do cruise at halfway thru Livermore though due the lights). I've been dropped a few times and have to pace myself back on with a few other stragglers working together just to make it to the Shell before they leave! Definitely a sufferfest! It's worse when a few Pro guys are there and everyone's testing their legs...

The Bakery ride is similar to the HOP lite with about 2 regroups and some slower sections in between the hotspots (Railroad Crossing at Sunol before Niles and Shell gas station before the Collier/Windmill Sprint finish). Same thing here though.. when the Pros show up (usually the same that show up for HOP) it's a faster pace..


----------



## Skimmy

*HOP questions*

What are HOP plans for December 24 and December 31?

Where and when exactly does plain vanilla HOP start? 

I've heard somewhere near the Rudgear Road exit off 680 but is it obvious where?

Is it 8:30 or 9 AM or some other time?


----------



## cyclingthroughlife

Hop Lite starts at 8:45
Hop Medium at 9
Hop regular at 9:15

These are the times that they leave from Danville Peets on Railroad Ave.





Skimmy said:


> What are HOP plans for December 24 and December 31?
> 
> Where and when exactly does plain vanilla HOP start?
> 
> I've heard somewhere near the Rudgear Road exit off 680 but is it obvious where?
> 
> Is it 8:30 or 9 AM or some other time?


----------



## Skimmy

*Hop*

Thanks for the answers!


----------

